# Leaving the UAE - need to sell contents of apartment



## MGYoung (May 20, 2008)

Afternoon all,

I’ll be leaving the UAE (Abu Dhabi) in 3 weeks to return to the UK and I need to sell all the contents of my flat. I won’t be taking anything with me as I have a fully furnished house back home.

Are there any companies that will buy the furniture and white goods? I know that I can advertise items separately in the classified but to be honest I don’t want the hassle.

All the best.

Martin.


----------



## Pete79 (Jun 25, 2011)

These guys will come and clear the house out useditemsuae dot com


----------

